
Things that helped me move into engineering management - gregdoesit
https://blog.pragmaticengineer.com/things-that-helped-me-successfully-move-into-engineering-management/
======
george_ciobanu
Also check out the book: Managing Humans: Biting and Humorous Tales of a
Software Engineering Manager

